# Looking for help with hinges



## Raw69 (9 Nov 2019)

Hi attempting to make my first cabinet to match the river table I recently made. And stuck with what hinges are required. Attached is a draft of the design I’m looking at building. With the doors fully overlapping the cabinet sides. However the sides are 32mm thick and the doors are the standard 22mm. Any suggests / help would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Trevanion (9 Nov 2019)

I'd suggest some overlay concealeded hinges, some nice ones like Blum or Hafele. Peter Millard has an excellent video on them:

[youtube]-Y6MEQlFEhQ[/youtube]


----------



## oakfield (9 Nov 2019)

Trevanion":2uzx9c72 said:


> I'd suggest some overlay concealeded hinges, some nice ones like Blum or Hafele. Peter Millard has an excellent video on them:



I would agree apart from the fact that the sides are 3mm thick and the OP wants the doors fully overlaying them. I’m not sure you can get concealed hinges to do that. 

Maybe butt hinges set into the front of the side and the back of the door?

Or some kind of cranked hinge?


----------



## Trevanion (9 Nov 2019)

oakfield":xqhpfuin said:


> I would agree apart from the fact that the sides are 3mm thick and the OP wants the doors fully overlaying them. I’m not sure you can get concealed hinges to do that.



D'oh! You're right! I totally missed the part about it being 32mm carcassing. I agree that a pair of butt hinges recessed into the door and frame would be simplest if you didn't mind the knuckle being on show, if they're a good quality hinge it won't look to bad either.


----------



## Raw69 (10 Nov 2019)

Hi cheers for the suggestion, but was hoping for a concealed hinge rather than having it exposed o the side. By the way newb question but I assume you mean recess the butt hinge in the front face of the side panel


----------



## Jonathan S (10 Nov 2019)

Without looking into tech details I think the 32mm is a problem.....one solution is piano hinge. 

Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raw69 (10 Nov 2019)

Hi from what I can tell the hinges is still visible from the side with these piano hinges?


----------



## oakfield (10 Nov 2019)

Raw69":psix1wr0 said:


> By the way newb question but I assume you mean recess the butt hinge in the front face of the side panel



Yes, that’s correct. Obviously that’s not the ‘normal’ way to do it, but would work in this situation. 

Are you set on using 32mm thick sides?
Could you rebate the front edge to 18mm thick to use concealed hinges?


----------



## petermillard (10 Nov 2019)

Not aware of a concealed hinge that will overlay 32mm. You might want to try the ‘hinge help desk’ at eurofitdirect.co.uk see if they can come up with anything? Or reconsider the design with inset hinges, maybe?


----------



## Droogs (10 Nov 2019)

Have you thought of using barrel hinges? below is an example others are available
https://www.ironmongerydirect.co.uk/pro ... lsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Doug71 (10 Nov 2019)

I have a similar problem at the moment so was hoping someone would come up with a fix.

I'm doing some built in cupboards for a customer using 38mm thick framing so where there are 2 doors together I can just use full overlay hinges but the problem is going to be the end door where it will only cover half of the frame. There are quite a few ways I can get over it in my situation, think I am going to put some wood right round the outside of it all so the doors look like they are in frame but the thing is it's up in the eaves so it will involve lots of strange angles and scribing, would be easier if there was Blum type hinge that gave me about 35mm overlay.


----------



## Jonathan S (10 Nov 2019)

Raw69":2xbu0nj4 said:


> Hi from what I can tell the hinges is still visible from the side with these piano hinges?


Yes you will see them from the sides.



Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raw69 (10 Nov 2019)

Hi re the barrel hinges, anyone any experience with these. From what I can tell, as long as the hinge is positioned the same distance from the outer edge of the carcass and the edge of the door, this should work?

Just look like there is no room for error and everything needs to be straight for the doors to align correctly.

Cheers


----------



## Raw69 (10 Nov 2019)

oakfield":1b955y4l said:


> Are you set on using 32mm thick sides?
> Could you rebate the front edge to 18mm thick to use concealed hinges?



Hadn’t thought about this, again newb question but do you mean something like this? And why reduce to 18mm if the doors are 22mm?

Cheers


----------



## Jonathan S (10 Nov 2019)

That will do it.
Reason for 18/19mm thickness is the hinges are designed to fit on boards with a thickness of 16 to 19mm.
It may work at 22mm but would leave very little or no adjustment. 

The barrel type hinge would be complicated as it has no adjustment.

Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raw69 (10 Nov 2019)

Thanks people

Think I’ll run with the rebate option, allows me to use the concealed hinges and leaves me with some room for adjustments.
=D>


----------



## oakfield (10 Nov 2019)

Raw69":1r6v2wjf said:


> oakfield":1r6v2wjf said:
> 
> 
> > Are you set on using 32mm thick sides?
> ...



Yes, that’s correct, or do a long rebate all the way up rather than just for the hinges which may look a bit better. 
As mentioned by someone else, the reason for leaving 18mm is because the hinges are designed to be used on carcasse made from 18mm material.


----------



## Jonathan S (10 Nov 2019)

oakfield":24jzoaia said:


> Raw69":24jzoaia said:
> 
> 
> > oakfield":24jzoaia said:
> ...


Don't want to hijack this thread but was just wondering what size boards are available to the rest of the world
Here in Spain 18mm boards are not possible....its 16mm or 19mm don't know what is available in the rest of the world.....
I guess Blum and others make there hinges universal? 

Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk


----------



## davin (17 Nov 2019)

Could you not inset the doors? then it doesn't matter how thick sides are?
I think they look neater when used with thicker side panels, as you can then see the width of the panels properly?

an example

https://www.bullerltd.co.uk/blum-clip-t ... jgQAvD_BwE


----------



## Raw69 (7 Dec 2019)

Finally finished this, went with the partial rebate on the sides.


----------



## Adam9453 (7 Dec 2019)

I realise it’s missed the boat, but face fix Blum type concealed hinges would have been ideal in this situation and would have avoided having to apply any rebates. Here’s the link in case it’s of any use in future;
https://www.swanseatimber.co.uk/pdfs/Ca ... _460_M.pdf


----------



## woodbloke66 (8 Dec 2019)

Easy solution here; good quality standard brass butt hinges. Try Marches and look at their top end range - Rob


----------



## Doug71 (8 Dec 2019)

Adam9453":26zo3tsp said:


> I realise it’s missed the boat, but face fix Blum type concealed hinges would have been ideal in this situation and would have avoided having to apply any rebates. Here’s the link in case it’s of any use in future;
> https://www.swanseatimber.co.uk/pdfs/Ca ... _460_M.pdf



Have seen these before but never really realised what they were for, would have been useful on a few past projects #-o 

Every day is still a school day.


----------

